

Cern scientist expects 'first glimpse' of Higgs boson - blago
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-16074411

======
sanxiyn
This seems to confirm 125 GeV rumor that has been circulating last week.

<http://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=4212>

